# Been 2 months.



## unkn0wn (Sep 8, 2013)

Well some of you might know my story but to narrow it down a bit. Me and STBX wife were married 7 years known each other 8 years with 3 kids 9(stepson) 7 son and 3 daughter , My wife had an online emotional affair twice before with the same guy from Romania living in Italy who she hadn't met and we separated 2 months ago when I discovered it again and she pretty much decided it was my fault as I wasn't paying attention to her and calling me controlling (when I tried to put a stop to her speaking to him by smashing router and laptop) anyway last month she moved out with kids while I was at work and emptied the house. A week later I find out she has moved the OM with her in her new house. 
At first when she moved out with kids I was in shock depressed and sad that she did that to me and it hurt a lot. I guess I was living in denial still. Specially Christmas was the hardest.
A month after she's gone I have the kids at least 2 or 3 nights a week with me they are always asking to stay over with me. At first I was thinking she's just letting me have the kids whenever I wanted so she could have her quiet time with her new Boytoy. I am 31 she's 29 and the OM is 21.
Since the new year I don't even think about her I have some moments when I am lonely but rarely now as time goes by. I don't really miss her I have been getting a couple of attention from women at work or friends trying to set me up with their friends which I know is too early for me as I am not ready for a relationship but it's kinda comforting that I am wanted. Because I felt worthless and didn't think I could cope without her. I only speak to her when we speak about kids now I tell myself why I was with this woman for so long and forgave her the first 2 times.
Anyway is it normal to not care so soon? l do I have to brace myself for more pain and hurt? Coz at the moment I am enjoying my freedom loving spending time with kids and watching cartoons with them as before they were on xbox all the time I didn't really spend as much time with them. I have even started going out on night outs which I have not done in a few years. 
All in all its been a good start in the new year and it feels like I don't care about her but worried that it's just something my mind has blocked out and it will come back as I don't want to feel like how I did ever again. Anyway Happy New Year all. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReturntoZero (Aug 31, 2015)

This soon, it's likely that you're numb. She's going to make a hash of things and the better you put your life back together, the more attractive (to her) you'll become. She'll likely make a big push to reconcile at some point.

Are you in any sort of therapy?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Forgave her the first two times?

Serial cheating will never stop. Perhaps you've finally came to the realization that there is nothing here to save.

Third times a charm or three strikes she's out forever?

Keep on the divorce and don't waste anymore of your life on this. If you're smart.

How long before the divorce is final?


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

How is it going unknown ?


----------

